# Is my Flowerhorn fish sick?



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Im really not sure if my Flowerhorn fish has a disease or everything is ok. It all started almost a month ago. My flowerhorn has been very aggressive and because of this, he had an injury to his tail and the tip of his dorsal fin had a white color. Luckily, the injury on the tail self-cured after 3 days when i made a 25% water change. But the white tip remained. I did not cure it with anything because no change was seen. He remained healthy-looking with no other signs visible of any disease. I was thinking of fungal disease but the white thing was not looking like a cotton. It was not even the same as a bacterial fin rot. i got more confused now because when i changed the food into a new brand of color enhancer, the white tip became reddish in color. and as he grow bigger, i think the red tip now is getting bigger too. Still, he remained healthy looking. no problem with appetite, color, nor his head bump.

Please enlighten me. I am not really sure if its normal for him to have the red tip or its a disease. Cause I cant find anything on the net that is the same with what is happening to my Flowerhorn.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm... not sure, since flowerhorns all look different.
Red tip bigger? Do you mean it's swollen? Does it look like it's full of blood or infection?
An old injury which resulted in a bunch of broken bones and/or blood vessels could have possibly resulted in a mass of blood vessels growing in a big clump on the end of the fin. If the fish seems otherwise okay, then it might be safe to just ignore it. You _could_ trim off the lump with a pair of very sharp scissors, but it's probably not worth the bother.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

I dont think it is swollen. It doesnt even look like a blood. It looks like that the supposed to be small red tip is becoming longer while the fin is also becoming longer. I was also thinking of trimming it but Im afraid that other complications might set in since he is pretty ok. *Thanks a lot!* For now, I guess I should not bother. Hope everythings go back to normal!


----------

